# constants for the exam



## civil78 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm trying to put together a quick cheat sheet of all of the constants that I might need for the AM portion- my first attempt I feel like I wasted time not trusting myself...

So far I have:

unit weight of water (62.4lb/cft, 9.81kN/m3)

density of water(62.4lbm/cft, 1000kg/m3)

1 gallon of water=8.34lbs

1 cubic ft of water= 62.42lbs

gravity (32.2ft/s2, 9.81m/s2)

speed of light (3x10 8 m/s)

Anyone have anything else to recommend?


----------



## tymr (Apr 12, 2010)

The inside cover of your CERM should be all you need. Don't over do it. You'll do just fine.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 14, 2010)

tymr your taking all the fun out of worrying.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 14, 2010)

^^^ engineers never worry. They just over-analyze.


----------



## humner (Apr 14, 2010)

tymr, do what ever you think you need, just be able to locate it, that is the key. I have seen a book rack that looks like mine, so many books, I created an index on just where to find things in certain books. I could have cut the amount down to a quarter by just copying particular pages, but have not had the time. listen to what everyone is telling you in here, they all want you to succeed. good luck on friday


----------

